# funny picture of Tessie



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

This has to be the funniest picture I have ever taken of Tessie. I had the camera this morning and wanted a pretty picture of her and I got this, lol! I love this girl to pieces!!:heart

Help me caption this picture


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

"Now listen, as I have told you before, I want my food warmed and ready before I jump up here."


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Regina : "Tessie. Tessie, Tessie"
Tessie : "Ya?"


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Tessie: "OMG, you're not actually wearing _*that*_ out today are you? Without any of my fur on?"

CF Audience:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"Whaaaaat??"


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

"We're out of treats??!?"

OMG, she is sooooo cute


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

After seeing MowMow, Book and Neelix:

"HUBBA, HUBBA!!"


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

"ROAR", lol!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Dis not filet mignon.....dis not what I ordered. 

Oh, I love a good Tessie picture! She's so beautiful. Those eyes are so expressive. So do tell, what was she complaining about this morning.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

howsefrau32 said:


> Dis not filet mignon.....dis not what I ordered.
> 
> Oh, I love a good Tessie picture! She's so beautiful. Those eyes are so expressive. So do tell, what was she complaining about this morning.


 Tessie wanted her treat, lol! I had it in my hand when I was taking the picture... She was being very vocal


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

"Stella did it."


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

No paparazzi! I will sue you!
She is so beautiful!


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Is this all the food you've got?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

' 'A ride in the groovy buggy-wuggy?' Why do I sense a vet trip coming?'


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"I wuuvvv youuu...merowww"

Sweet Tessie...Beautiful Girl!
Sharon


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

"diz mah 'fraidy-cat look for Haw-wa-ween, mom.. "rAhwr"


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, love the pic - it looks like she's in the middle of a chatfest with you! 

She's such a cutie!


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL, your comments crack me up! I want to add one of them to this picture, print it out and put it in a frame . Now I just need to choose which one!!

She has been very vocal lately (which she never was before) my guess is Stella has something to do with it


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's one you *won't* put in a frame:

"Mom!! "_Raw _doesn't mean feed me naked!"


----------



## MrTash (Oct 14, 2014)

"That's the first _and _last time I pounce on a fly that's landed on half a lemon!"


----------

